# NBD: Ibanez BTB686SC Single Cut 6 string



## Daken1134 (Aug 20, 2014)

most important... pics























so i got this used for a steal from someone over the ever vast interwebs. but ive always love the high up single cuts where the upper horn goes way to far but usually they're only on customs. Ibanez put out this Terra Firma 686SC singlecut and ive been flabbergasted that virtually no one has put any videos or anything up on them. havent seen really anything bout them so i splurged and bought one and it was a great decision...

the neck, scale, upper register, everything is amazing. it seems to have one short fret but thats not a big deal. only 1 or 2 notes on the thing die out ill fix it soon enough. the carve on the back is extremely comfortable playing is effortless all in all im very happy i bought the thing. made me want to get back into playing bass again. here is a video i did Demoing the beauty.


----------



## NickS (Aug 20, 2014)

Beautiful

HNBD!! I have a 5 string BTB with the maple fretboard. Love the thing, great bass.


Although, I would say, don't quit your day job


Obviously just kidding Nice vid you have there


----------



## CreatureFiend (Aug 24, 2014)

That thing is crazy!!


----------



## rikomaru (Aug 25, 2014)

:O


----------



## roast (Aug 26, 2014)

Gorgeous bass! I've been trying to find one of these in Ireland but it's slim pickin's here.

Nice vid too!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 26, 2014)

My bank account is so glad this isn't available fretless.


----------



## Daken1134 (Aug 27, 2014)

its unbelievable. this bass is so nice especially the neck profile and string spacing the bartolini's sound phenominal as well. definitely happy i purchased it


----------



## Veldar (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm getting a new bass soon and these are pretty high up on my list of ones to try, how well does the mid switcher work, can it get a nice strong low mid warwickish sound?


----------



## Daken1134 (Sep 5, 2014)

ive owned warwicks my whole life (Thumb 4 string bolt on, Thumb 5 string neck through, Corvette 5 BO german not rockbass) and honestly it sounds amazing! its obviously much bulkier but it sounds amazing, he neck is substantially wider, the string spacing is awesome for slapping. definitely a proud purchaser  although I do miss my thumb bo 4


----------



## Nmaster (Sep 5, 2014)

Happy NBD!! I have a BTB 6er arriving today, not the same one (BTB676m) but with a similar setup and I am incredibly excited to get my hands on it. 

How do you feel about the connected upper horn? Does it add a noticeable amount of weight to the bass?


----------



## Daken1134 (Sep 21, 2014)

here is an actual review of this monster


----------



## Omura (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh man, I love this bass so much. Lovely playing btw.


----------

